# Sprint Galaxy s3 can not write apn?



## onikage (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a sprint galaxy s3. when i open "voice dialer" and say "open apns" it open the "APNs".
I try add a new apn ,but all the fields is disabled. Why?
some one can help me? thx.


----------



## naisanza (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a d2tt and whenever I save the APN the list remains empty.


----------

